

Elance can close your account with NO reasons, just because they CAN - ttty
http://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/2in148/elance_can_close_your_account_with_no_reasons/

======
showsover
Yes, and this is different from every other online account how?

Sadly this is a default clause in most, if not all, Terms of Service.

~~~
hawleyal
It is not Facebook. PayPal gets major heat for freezing/siezing accounts.
Elance should too.

